

List of Free Online Python Books  - Anon84
http://linkmingle.com/list/List-of-Free-Online-Python-Books-freebooksandarticles

======
BSeward
This is pretty handy. I basically learnt to program with "Think Python" (then
known as "How to Think Like a Computer Scientist: Learning with Python"), and
would recommend it to anyone who wants a smart, comprehensive look at Python
or programming in general.

Google Treasure Hunt got me using and excited about Python again, so the other
books are much appreciated.

~~~
nertzy
Allen Downey (the author of Think Python) was one of my CS professors at Olin
College, and he always had a great and simple way to get his ideas across.
Also check out his book on Synchronization for a fun look at the world of
mutexes, etc.

There's a great story in how he ended up writing the Python book. He had
already written "How to Think Like a Computer Scientist" but completely in
Java. At some point someone interested in Python decided to rewrite his book
(which is released under the GNU Free Documentation License) and use Python
instead. Downey actually re-read this version of the book in order to learn
Python, and now teaches a popular Python course.

Can you imagine reading your own words to learn something you don't already
know? That's pretty amazing stuff!

------
xenoterracide
django has a free book for their framework

<http://www.djangobook.com>

------
Anon84
This one is pretty cool too
[http://www.bgoncalves.com/notes/2008/04/20/30-free-online-
bo...](http://www.bgoncalves.com/notes/2008/04/20/30-free-online-books/)

------
pavelludiq
i started with "dive in python" but purchased "programing python" because i
needed a real book made of paper. Im not alway infront of the computer and i
wanted to read all the time, so a good combination of free online books and
printed books worked for me.

------
aswanson
Linkmingle needs a python interface.

